# NTs and Vegetarianism



## Imperatrix (Jan 8, 2011)

I have met a lot of rational vegetarians. I myself became a vegetarian after years of an omnivore diet for health reasons. Who is vegetarian/vegan? Who eats meat raw? Why?


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Hah, no.
I'm not a vegetarian.

_*Let the piggies die.*_


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I want sausages with pigs in'em!
I want hamburgers with cows in'em!
I want meat, meat, meat!


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

I've tried to slowly become a vegetarian by phasing out certain foods, but ultimately keep going back  I think the desire to become a vegan was something that happened to me on my first and last acid trip when I tried to eat some fried chicken.... those images and thoughts have yet to leave me years later now.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Meat made us what we are today. I cannot disrespect meat by not eating it.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Man is born as omnivores, so why should I not use my canines?  I love to eat meat and fish, though I don't have problem with veg food if required (but over a long period of time might make me miss non-veg). Also I understand and respect if someone else is a vegetarian and I don't have any problem with that, they obviously have good reasons to choose it as their diet.

P.S: This might not be called for and is out of context but I can't help but vent a little. It irritates me is when someone asks me to get converted to a vegetarian. I am not asking them to get converted to non-vegetarian, then why do they think I have to CONFORM because killing animal is a sin or cruelty? Even I love animals, but should I stop eating or surviving because of that? Will they stop the carnivorous animals from eating meat? Or is it that their 'kindness' is only restricted to animals and not plants and trees who feed them their veg food? Even plants are living and just because they can't scream or bleed, or cannot sense pain (probably as they do not have any nervous system,though I don't know what modern research has to say and I could be wrong on this) doesn't mean we can happily kill them. They cannot disbalance the ecosystem of 'eating' and 'getting eaten' by their righteousness. They are causing more harm in the world by trying to change nature and natural system than global warming.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

carnivore 


for the protein, not that meat is the only source for protein...its just the most delicious


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I am not a vegetarian. Meat is a normal part of a human diet, after all. However, I don't eat nearly as much meat as most people do, which is really how it should be. My diet mostly consists of vegetables and grains.


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 8, 2011)

day_dreamer said:


> Man is born as omnivores, so why should I not use my canines?  I love to eat meat and fish, though I don't have problem with veg food if required (but over a long period of time might make me miss non-veg). Also I understand and respect if someone else is a vegetarian and I don't have any problem with that, they obviously have good reasons to choose it as their diet.
> 
> P.S: This might not be called for and is out of context but I can't help but vent a little. It irritates me is when someone asks me to get converted to a vegetarian. I am not asking them to get converted to non-vegetarian, then why do they think I have to CONFORM because killing animal is a sin or cruelty? Even I love animals, but should I stop eating or surviving because of that? Will they stop the carnivorous animals from eating meat? Or is it that their 'kindness' is only restricted to animals and not plants and trees who feed them their veg food? Even plants are living and just because they can't scream or bleed, or cannot sense pain (probably as they do not have any nervous system,though I don't know what modern research has to say and I could be wrong on this) doesn't mean we can happily kill them. They cannot disbalance the ecosystem of 'eating' and 'getting eaten' by their righteousness. They are causing more harm in the world by trying to change nature and natural system than global warming.


I totally respect people's dietary choices. Personally, I used to live on a cattle ranch. I didn't choose to be vegetarian because of moral issues. I'm thinner and in better shape because of it. Some of your points are inaccurate, however: 






Just because we _can_ do something doesn't mean we were _meant_ to. Conversely, just because we weren't _meant_ to do something doesn't mean we _shouldn_'t. After all, we weren't meant to travel at 70 mph or fly, but we do. It's not as safe as walking, but culturally it's difficult _not_ to do these things. Lucky for me, avoiding meat is easier and more convenient than avoiding the internal combustion system.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Imperatrix said:


> Just because we _can_ do something doesn't mean we were _meant_ to. Conversely, just because we weren't _meant_ to do something doesn't mean we _shouldn_'t. After all, we weren't meant to travel at 70 mph or fly, but we do. It's not as safe as walking, but culturally it's difficult _not_ to do these things. Lucky for me, avoiding meat is easier and more convenient than avoiding the internal combustion system.



I wasn't meaning you when I was ranting. Yeah I agree with that: it is not necessary that we have to do something if we got something and vice versa. But the point was 'taste' and utilizing something we've got (canines) unless it is harmful. Just because we are omnivores doesn't mean we HAVE to eat meat. But my point is if meat doesn't harm you and if you like it then why not eat it? For those who CHOSE to be a vegetarian, it is their preference, but those who didn't- why convert them? I was venting against those who impose their self-righteousness in not eating non-veg and their crappy explanation to support their imposition which they believe must be followed by others. I have seen the vegetarian activists do it - Vegetarian activists try in-your-face tactics - CNN

btw I couldn't see the video because of my non-functioning sound card.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been vegetarian before, but am not at the moment. I've considered going vegan because my general health was better as a veggie, the animals are treated horrendously sometimes and being lactose intolerant, I wouldn't miss dairy. Waaaay too lazy to actually do it, though.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Eats meat raw? I like meat, but I don't like it that much. Although in my early teens I think I was kind of bordering on that, almost, but I feared salmonella too much, but admittedly it did look very tasty raw.


----------



## Paeter (May 18, 2011)

I'm a vegetarian. I respect other people's dietary choices. I don't hate them for eating meat but I'd at least like them to be consistent. If you eat meat now, you shouldn't get on your high horse about animal abuse in other forms. I believe humans are more important than animals so go for whatever improves your standard of living. Paying for animal death is something I refuse to do because there are plenty of vegetarian foods available in a modern industrialized country that are just as healthy and nutritious as meat so I don't need to eat meat and it's a simple switch. I would agree that eating meat in the past helped us during evolution but that doesn't mean I have to continue doing what they did. Not eating meat won't make us devolve. Human beings have created a wonderful civilization. Civilization lifts us out of the brutal primitive past. Less pain and suffering to humans is the testament to our achievements. I merely attempt to minimize my harm. I couldn't slaughter an animal myself with my own hands, so I won't pay someone else to do it for me, I found it utterly repulsive. The environment is different now and we can produce fat and protein rich foods that are not meat. Unlike most vegetarians, my diet is high in saturated fat and protein from animal products. I eat a lot of eggs, butter, and cheese. Eggs are all the building blocks of meat without actually being meat. They are a great replacement to me.


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 8, 2011)

Paeter said:


> I'm a vegetarian. I respect other people's dietary choices. I don't hate them for eating meat but I'd at least like them to be consistent. If you eat meat now, you shouldn't get on your high horse about animal abuse in other forms. I believe humans are more important than animals so go for whatever improves your standard of living. Paying for animal death is something I refuse to do because there are plenty of vegetarian foods available in a modern industrialized country that are just as healthy and nutritious as meat so I don't need to eat meat and it's a simple switch. I would agree that eating meat in the past helped us during evolution but that doesn't mean I have to continue doing what they did. Not eating meat won't make us devolve. Human beings have created a wonderful civilization. Civilization lifts us out of the brutal primitive past. Less pain and suffering to humans is the testament to our achievements. I merely attempt to minimize my harm. I couldn't slaughter an animal myself with my own hands, so I won't pay someone else to do it for me, I found it utterly repulsive. The environment is different now and we can produce fat and protein rich foods that are not meat. Unlike most vegetarians, my diet is high in saturated fat and protein from animal products. I eat a lot of eggs, butter, and cheese. Eggs are all the building blocks of meat without actually being meat. They are a great replacement to me.


I am more aware of how animals are treated in the process now that I am a vegetarian, and glad that I am not contributing to it anymore, but I began with a different purpose. My children, however, decided to make the choice after they learned about how animals are treated in the meat industry. Since we lived on a ranch I didn't expect it, but they were horrified to learn where our calves ended up. I admire people who have the strength to stick to their convictions. My kids are doing it and are proud of themselves. 

As for some people thinking that being a vegetarian is too hard or complicated, that is ironic because it is less so than being an omnivore. Food preparation is less complicated, the grocery bill is smaller, and I never have to worry about under-cooking my meat (pork always made me paranoid). Going out to eat is never really an issue, there are always numerous vegetarian dishes available at most restaurants and there are even options at fast food joints.



day_dreamer said:


> I wasn't meaning you when I was ranting. Yeah I agree with that: it is not necessary that we have to do something if we got something and vice versa. But the point was 'taste' and utilizing something we've got (canines) unless it is harmful. Just because we are omnivores doesn't mean we HAVE to eat meat. But my point is if meat doesn't harm you and if you like it then why not eat it? For those who CHOSE to be a vegetarian, it is their preference, but those who didn't- why convert them? I was venting against those who impose their self-righteousness in not eating non-veg and their crappy explanation to support their imposition which they believe must be followed by others. I have seen the vegetarian activists do it - Vegetarian activists try in-your-face tactics - CNN
> 
> btw I couldn't see the video because of my non-functioning sound card.


I totally understand how you feel about some people's dietary self-righteousness. There is a militant wing of the vegetarian community, but most of them are vegans. I get their point about milk and eggs and when you really learn how those products are produced it doesn't seem great, but it is better than the slaughter...and I love dairy. Eggs I don't care for unless they are in a cake or something. I might go vegan someday, because I am somewhat lactose intolerant, but not soon.

It's too bad you couldn't play the video. Try the link. It is worth watching, regardless of your viewpoint.
http://www[dot]youtube[dot]com/watch?v=05zhL1YUd8Q


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

I try to avoid eating meat as much as possible but I still do on occasion. I don't like the way animals are treated and for health are the main reasons. I also grew up eating a lot of meat and my taste buds are just now (at 23) starting to develop a taste for healthier vegetables and whatnot, so its a slow process finding new foods I like and cutting out meat products. Five years ago there is no way I could have been veg, I probably would have starved. Eventually I'd like to get to a point where I don't eat meat, however, there are a few things I'm not sure I could give up 100% (sushi for example, though I don't eat it often). I probably only have meat once every 2-3 weeks at this point, and most of the time it's sushi. I not sure I could ever be vegan though, almond/rice/hemp/soy milk in cereal or coffee just doesn't do the same thing for me as regular milk.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Give me the whole fucking cow. I'll carve off what I want and ride the rest home.


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not a vegetarian, but meat is not a primary part of my diet - we have some at dinner, but that's about it for me. We choose to buy grass fed organic meat through a CSA - partly because it's a lot better nutritionally, but it's also a better life for the animals. I grew up in the country, and we raised or hunted our own meat, that's just the way it was. If we didn't, then we were not going to have enough food to get us through the winter, plain and simple. Of course, we also had large gardens, picked berries, etc...not too many people live like that anymore, but that's how I grew up.

Currently we also have a CSA for organic produce as well, which allows us to make veggies a larger part of our daily diet (otherwise to buy that much fresh from a store would far exceed our food budget).

I like meat, but am very much aware of how the animals can be treated, and prefer to go through a source where I can trust how they were raised and handled.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I respect people who are vegetarians as well as vegans if they respect that I eat meat. I've always felt that people were meant to eat meat (we are omnivores and have k9's to rip flesh from bone...not leaves from stalk). I have thought about becoming a vegetarian (not permanently) for the experience of doing it. I had a friend who went vegan for a while (she eats meat now tho) and she said that she felt a lot healthier, so it might be worth it to try it imo.


----------



## InterAlios (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm a picky eater so eliminating meat would be a serious pain in the ass.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn, this thread is making me hungry...
want.. burger...


----------

